# How to run Lake Conroe north of the bridge



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Anyone have any idea how to run north of the bridge on lake Conroe? I've been wanting to run up there but I'm pretty nervous about it. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## kdub22 (Nov 7, 2007)

Which bridge, 1097 or 1375?


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

1097 bridge... thx


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Rather-b-fishin said:


> Anyone have any idea how to run north of the bridge on lake Conroe? I've been wanting to run up there but I'm pretty nervous about it. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


Very slowly and be carefull.


----------



## PK-Russ (Mar 14, 2007)

You'd be best off going north of Stowaway following someone or riding with someone who konws the lake the first time you head that way.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

The crossover is the hardest part. People tend to get paranoid up there and get really close to the shore. It gets annoying when you are fishing in 5ft of water and they pass between you and the shore.


----------



## kdub22 (Nov 7, 2007)

I would agree following someone but if you don't have that option i will try to describe the best i can.

Heading north from 1097 once you get even with point in front of Stow-a-way cross over to the west side of the lake and run the bank about 20/30 feet from shore. Follow it all the way up until you pass the last cove and then you will be on a huge flat with a small creek channel. Crossing back over to the east side of the lake here is the toughest part as there is about a 20yd window in the stump field. I would recommend going slow and use your electronics to follow the creek channel. Once you have make it to the other side you will know if as you will be sitting in 10-20 ft of water


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

kdub22 said:


> I would agree following someone but if you don't have that option i will try to describe the best i can.
> 
> Heading north from 1097 once you get even with point in front of Stow-a-way cross over to the west side of the lake and run the bank about 20/30 feet from shore. Follow it all the way up until you pass the last cove and then you will be on a huge flat with a small creek channel. Crossing back over to the east side of the lake here is the toughest part as there is about a 20yd window in the stump field. I would recommend going slow and use your electronics to follow the creek channel. Once you have make it to the other side you will know if as you will be sitting in 10-20 ft of water


Excellent info thanks! Wow! 20-30 ft that's real close to the bank. I can see how people are running into fishing lines.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I ve skied most of that area......30 yrs ago.....no not the cut across...but north of the cut.....and all around...it was a good area to get away from the weekend warriors....yea it was me rockin your boats.....


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Have never been on Lake Conroe. Might go there sometime in the near future. 

I truely enjoy the information we share on this site. However, there is one fact that I have noticed about some folks. That fact is that there is somehow a "lack of adventure" here. 

I have been fortunate and have traveled extensively to many different lakes and rivers in our great nation. There was NO Internet, NO cell telephones and not very many people that would tell you anything about that particular body of water.

I as well as many of those like myself just went and launched our boats and went fishing. We took our time and learned how to safely navigate waters. We also made mistakes and damaged lower units and boat hulls. However, we always got back safely. 

These days, most people want their "cake and eat it too"!!!!!

Where is the adventure and challenge of going out and learning something the "HARD WAY"?

Have actually had some people ask me for GPS coordinates on my fishing holes that have taken me years to learn......and they have NOT received them. 

Get out there and learn things on your own. That's how most "Real Outdoorsmen" learn and survive.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

One time, at band camp,...


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

The cut from the west side back across to Cagle is where I worry the least....I think thats the only place I haven't hit a stump!!! 
I pucker up just about everytime I run that west bank cause if you get just a little too far east there are a ****load of stumps under the surface and they are quite a ways from the visable stumps further to the east. You also want to be careful of the points on the west side, the lake is down and those points are getting kinda shallow.


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Lonestar Proud said:


> The cut from the west side back across to Cagle is where I worry the least....I think thats the only place I haven't hit a stump!!!
> I pucker up just about everytime I run that west bank cause if you get just a little too far east there are a ****load of stumps under the surface and they are quite a ways from the visable stumps further to the east. You also want to be careful of the points on the west side, the lake is down and those points are getting kinda shallow.


Well judging from y'alls comments it sounds like a pretty dicey run. Unfortunately I only get to fish about once or twice a month so any information is greatly appreciated. (2 babies and a momma to take care of! lol!) Sounds like I'll need to putt my way through there until I feel confident. I wasn't aware that it was loaded up with so many stumps. Last time I hit a stump I was lucky as I only had to spend $600 on a prop shaft repair.


----------



## kdub22 (Nov 7, 2007)

Running it the first few times is a little dicey but once you have run it a few times (remember to lay a track on your graph!) then its just like driving on the highway, hold on and stay in between the lines. Never try to take that shortcut it will make you pay for it. A few winters ago i was running south and it was in the 40's and i was wet and cold wanting to call it a day. I decided i was going to cut back east a "little early" trying to get back to the stow-a-way cove to load up..... Needless to say i lost my LU @ 45/50 mph that day, never again!


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

kdub22 said:


> Running it the first few times is a little dicey but once you have run it a few times (remember to lay a track on your graph!) then its just like driving on the highway, hold on and stay in between the lines. Never try to take that shortcut it will make you pay for it. A few winters ago i was running south and it was in the 40's and i was wet and cold wanting to call it a day. I decided i was going to cut back east a "little early" trying to get back to the stow-a-way cove to load up..... Needless to say i lost my LU @ 45/50 mph that day, never again!


SORRY TO HEAR THAT. OUCH..I haven't lost a LU yet...knock on wood, :work: but it's got to be an aweful feeling especially after you realize the cost impact.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

PK-Russ said:


> You'd be best off going north of Stowaway following someone or riding with someone who konws the lake the first time you head that way.


I agree . When we jug , we always see bass boats running wide open at day break so you can follow one of them .

The channel is close to the west side not the center of the lake !!! If you get of course a little , there are some nasty stumps . When you get up more north near cagle , you have to line up with a certain point and run over to the other side . Doing this is where owning a gps and turning the "trails" option on will come in handy after you have followed a knowledgeable boater .


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Jeff G said:


> I agree . When we jug , we always see bass boats running wide open at day break so you can follow one of them .
> 
> The channel is close to the west side not the center of the lake !!! If you get of course a little , there are some nasty stumps . When you get up more north near cagle , you have to line up with a certain point and run over to the other side . Doing this is where owning a gps and turning the "trails" option on will come in handy after you have followed a knowledgeable boater .


Yeah, I agree I really need to just camp out and wait for someone to jump in behind. Hopefully I jump in behind the right boat and not some guy that just bought his first boat! LOL! h:


----------

